

IBM 704 Manual of Operation - fogus
http://www.cs.virginia.edu/brochure/images/manuals/IBM_704/IBM_704.html

======
enf
Some other manuals for the 704 are at <http://bitsavers.org/pdf/ibm/704/>

~~~
fogus
Very nice. Thank you for the link. For those who do not know, the IBM 704 was
the first hardware target for Lisp. It motivated the quirky `car` and `cdr`
names.

